# [Sammelthread] Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends



## Own3r (2. Februar 2012)

*Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*

Der aktuelle Teil der Test Drive-Reihe soll allen Ferrarifans ein Rennspiel bieten. Test Drive: Ferrari beinhaltet bis  zu 52 Fahrzeugen, die sich aus historischen und aktuelle GT- und  Formel-Rennwagen zusammensetzen.
Dabei gibt es 36 Strecken im Einzelspieler- und  Multiplayer-Modus, in dem bis zu 8 Spieler gegen einander fahren können. Allerdings soll es sich bei Test Drive Ferrari nicht um eine reine Simulation handeln, sondern auch einige Arcade-Elemente beinhalten.
Die Entwickler dieses Spiels (Slightly Mad Studios) haben schon Spiele wie Need for Speed Shift und Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed entwickelt. 

Release ist 12. September 2012 (Amazon).

Vorbestellen kann man das Spiel hier.

*News*

06.07.2012 - Test von Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends

23.06.2012 - Test Drive Ferrari wird Anfang-Juli veröffentlicht - PC-Version kommt später

31.03.2012 - Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends Neuer Release Termin des Semi Simulation 

01.02.2012 - Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends offiziell angekündigt - SPEEDMANIACS.COM

16.01.2012 - Test Drive: Ferrari - Neue Informationen zum Ferrari-Rennspiel - SPEEDMANIACS.COM

16.01.2012 - Test  Drive Ferrari: Erste Screenshots zu dem neuen Titel von Slightly Mad  Studios


*Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAFGg3CXWro

*Fahrzeugliste*


 125 S SPORT 1947
 166 Inter GT 1948
 212 Export Spider Vignale SPORT 1951
 250 Testa Rossa SPORT 1957
 250 California GT 1957
 250 GTO SPORT 1962
 275 GTB GT 1964
 330 P4 Berlinetta SPORT 1967
 Dino 246 GTS GT 1972
 365 GTB4 GT 1968
 365 GTS4 GT 1969
 308 GTS GT 1977
 308 GTB Quattrovalvole GT 1982
 288 GTO GT 1984
 F40 GT 1987
 F40 Competizione SPORT 1989
 512 BB GT 1976
 Testarossa GT 1984
 512 TR GT 1991
 348 Spider GT 1993
 F355 GTS GT 1994
 F355 Spider GT 1995
 F355 Challenge SPORT - series 1995
 F333 SP SPORT 1994
 F50 GT 1996
 F50 GT SPORT 1997
 360 Spider GT 2000
 Challenge Stradale GT 2003
 550 Barchetta Pininfarina GT 2000
 575M Maranello GT 2002
 Enzo Ferrari GT 2002
 FXX SPORT 2005
 612 Scaglietti GT 2004
 599 GTB Fiorano GT 2006
 F430 GT 2004
 F430 Spider GT 2005
 430 Scuderia GT 2007
 F430 Challenge SPORT - series 2006
 125 S Sport Monoposto 1947
 312 F1-67 Monoposto 1967
 312 B3-74 Monoposto 1974
 312 T4 Monoposto 1979
 126 C2 Monoposto 1982
 F1-87 Monoposto 1987
 F1-90 Monoposto 1990
 248 F1 Monoposto 2006
 F2007 Monoposto 2007
 F2008 Monoposto 2008
 458 Italia SPORT 2009
 California GT 2009
 150° Italia Monoposto 2011
 *Screenshots*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Papzt (6. Februar 2012)

Hmm so eine Karriere wie bei NFS: Porsche wäre ja einfach mal wieder genial


----------



## Xanthor1009 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf dieses Rennspiel. Ein Rennspiel nur mit Ferrari ist schon was tolles, so wie damals bei NFS Porsche, nur mit Porsche.

Bin mal gespannt wie cool das Cover vom Spiel aussehen wird. Bei Amazon ist ja noch kein Cover vom Spiel zu sehen....


----------



## Dorfbäcker (17. Februar 2012)

Hi Own3r! Das Spiel wird laut Amazon erst am 20. April erscheinen. Werde es mir dann auch holen. Ist mir ganz recht, denn ich habe zur Zeit die Hand in Gips.
Wir sehen uns spätestens auf der Strecke.
Gruss Chris


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2012)

Werds mir auch ganz sicher kaufen! Freu mich schon riesig!


----------



## Own3r (17. Februar 2012)

Dorfbäcker schrieb:


> Hi Own3r! Das Spiel wird laut Amazon erst am 20. April erscheinen. Werde es mir dann auch holen. Ist mir ganz recht, denn ich habe zur Zeit die Hand in Gips.
> Wir sehen uns spätestens auf der Strecke.
> Gruss Chris



Erstmal schauen, ob ich mir das Spiel überhaupt kaufen werde. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass es ein super Spiel wird. Immerhin kommt es aus einem guten Entwicklerstudio.


----------



## Own3r (8. März 2012)

Es wurde die komplette Fahrzeugliste herausgegeben. Ich habe sie im Startpost eingefügt.


----------



## acti0n (8. März 2012)

Muss ich schon alleine wegen der Fahrzeug-Liste haben.

Hoffentlich haben die nicht so eine Rutsch-Physik wie Shift 1/2 ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. März 2012)

Ganz nett.  Bis auf Weiteres bleibe ich aber lieber bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ferrari Virtual Academy 2010


----------



## acti0n (8. März 2012)

Ja ist sehr geil zu fahren aber der Umfang ist alles andere als toll...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. März 2012)

Yep, aber: Klein und fein, Qualität statt Quantität.


----------



## acti0n (9. März 2012)

Trotzdem wird das sehr schnell Langweilig. Keine KI, kein Multiplayer, sehr wenige Fahrzeuge (ohne das Add-On sogar nur 1 Formel Wagen) und nur 3 Strecken...

Was bleibt ist alleine Hotlapping...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. März 2012)

O.K., kein Titel um sich non-stop tagelang Stunde-um Stunde immer wieder daran festzubeißen. Aber: Ein Titel, welchen man sich über einen _langen_ Zeitraum immer wieder gerne widmet, um ein paar 'heiße' Runden zu drehen.


----------



## rolli (23. Juni 2012)

Schade, der Titel wurde mal wieder verschoben.
Aber wenns der Fehlerbehebung dient, meinetwegen...
Test Drive Ferrari: Rennspiel wird Anfang Juli veröffentlicht - PC-Version kommt später


----------



## Own3r (28. Juni 2012)

Es gibt nun einen neuen Trailer zum Spiel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAFGg3CXWro

Zudem erscheint das Spiel später als geplant für den PC. Neuer Releasetermin ist der 27. Juli 2012.


----------



## Modmaster (28. Juni 2012)

Jetzt weiß man auch warum es bei Project CARS nicht so wirklich vorwärts geht. Die werden wohl bei diesen Spiel mit Hochdruck an den aufgetretenen Fehlern arbeiten.


----------



## modmate (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Die Streckenliste gibt es doch auch schon ne weile:
Sind wohl insgesamt mehr oder weniger 16-17 Strecken inklusive verschiedener VArianten. Da ist die 32 Strecken angabe schon irgendwie wieder gewagt aber rechtlich natürlich ok, kenne jdoch genügend leute die wieder aufschreien werden,,,wie immer.



> Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends-Streckenliste:
> -Catalunya GP - Spanien
> -Catalunya National - Spanien
> -Spa Francorchamps GP (1980) - Belgien
> ...


Sorry wenn du diese nicht einfügen wolltest, für mich aber ein weiterer kaufgrund , auch wenn es nur eine "halbe" simulation ist.
Die Ferrarilizenz überzeugt und für einen fan unverzichtbar.

Gruss


----------



## Galford (3. Juli 2012)

Die ersten US Tests der Xbox360-Version sind nicht gerade überschwänglich:

Stick to the Showroom - Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends - Xbox 360 - www.GameInformer.com

Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends Review - IGN



Edit:
Scheinbar gibt die M! Games (deutsches Konsolenmagazin) dem Spiel in der aktuellen Ausgabe 82%


----------



## rolli (3. Juli 2012)

Na mal sehen, die werden das kaum mit nem Lenkrad getestet haben.

Erst dann könnte ich entscheiden, ob Fahrspaß aufkommt oder nicht.
Story und so Kram ist eh Nebensache.

Und über die Grafik an der Xbox brauchen wir eh nicht reden...
Zur Not haut man als PC-Besitzer etwas Supersampling drüber und schon sieht die Welt anders aus.


----------



## Own3r (3. Juli 2012)

Ich warte auch erst auf einen Test der PC Version. Vielleicht ist sie besser, da es keine direkte Portierung ist...


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2012)

Die Streckenliste ist ja lustig. Road America (Fantasiestrecke USA). Seit wann das denn?  Komisch das da auch im echten Leben Rennen drauf gefahren werden.


----------



## Own3r (5. Juli 2012)

Genau aus diesem Grund warte ich auf einen vernünftigen Test und nicht auf Tests, in denen absoluter Blödsinn steht.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2012)

Spätestens wenn die GayStar 90% gibt, dann weißt du das dass Game nichts taugt.  Ich fand das Video von denen über Shift 2 so klasse. Von wegen unsere Experten.  Shift 2 wäre ja so unglaublich realistisch und die Gegner sind sogar auf einfachster Stufe richtig schwer.


----------



## Galford (6. Juli 2012)

Ernsthaft, gibt es in diesem Spiel kein (optisches) Schadensmodel? 



> I already mentioned the insane crash physics, and it is worth noting *that there is no damage*. Cars simply bounce off walls without instance outside of the spinning. Everything looks just looks “fine.”


 
Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends Review | Xbox 360 | PlayStation 3 | ZTGD: Play Games, Not Consoles


Übrigens, die Sache mit Road America steht in der Liste von Modmate (k.A. woher die Liste stammt), und nicht in einem der Reviews.


Review von der Gamepro (80%, PS3, Xbox360)
Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends im Test - GamePro.de

Zum Schadensmodell steht dort:


> Und außerdem gibt’s dazu noch hässliche Kratzer und Dellen im Lack. Abfliegende Karosserieteile gibt’s aber nicht zu sehen.


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Schadensmodell ist doch bei GT5 und jeder Konsolen"sim" so. Das wird bei dem Titel halt auch so gehandhabt weil man nicht Spieler vergraulen will weil die durch einen Fahrfehler den Wagens schrotten und so das Rennen nicht weiter fahren können. 

Bei Shift 2 war das noch ganz nett. Da war bei einem richtigen Crash auch mal das Rennen komplett aus weil die Kiste sich komplett zerlegt hat.


----------



## Own3r (6. Juli 2012)

HIER mal ein Test der Konsolenversion von 4players. Sieht nicht so gut aus.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2012)

Finde ich Schade das die Fahrphysik so schlecht sein soll.
Frage mich ob es mal ein Spiel gibt das an NfS Porsche ranreicht. Habe das Spiel hier irgendwo auch wenn die Fahrphysik nicht so dolle war.


----------



## rolli (7. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass EA damals NFS Ferrari machen wollte, Ferrari jedoch mit dem Schadensmodell nicht einverstanden war.
So wurde es dann eben NFS Porsche.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob sich die Mentalität bei Ferrari seitdem geändert hat.
Ist ja schon 12 Jahre her.
Mensch, wie die Zeit vergeht. 

Na mal sehen, wer hier Recht behält.


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juli 2012)

NFS Porsche muß ich auch mal wieder rauskramen. Obs mit Win7 64Bit läuft? War das damals geil. Moby Dick und wie die alle hießen


----------



## Galford (25. Juli 2012)

Ist das Spiel schon wieder verschoben worden? Bei Amazon steht jetzt jedenfalls im Moment der 12. September als Erscheinungstermin.


Edit: andere Händler scheinen die Verschiebung zu bestätigen. Fragt sich jetzt nur, wird die Zeit genutzt die Kritikpunkte an der Konsolenversion zumindest teilweise auszubügeln, oder gibt es einfach nur technische Schwierigkeiten und Bugs, die weiter die Veröffentlichung verzögern.


----------



## Modmaster (25. Juli 2012)

OMG  Hab es auch gerade gesichtet. Wer weiß was die wieder vergeigt haben...


----------



## somsom (29. Juli 2012)

ich bin vom spiel enteuscht ich hat mir mehr davon erhoft


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Juli 2012)

Gibts ne Demo oder sowas?


----------



## Modmaster (29. Juli 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren  Oder hast du es auf der PS3 bzw. XBOX gezockt @ somsom


----------



## rolli (30. Juli 2012)

Das Statement von somsom liefert weder eine gute Begründung noch glänzt es durch hervorragende Rechtschreibung.
Also eher nicht ernst zu nehmen...


----------



## Modmaster (21. August 2012)

Hat jemand ein paar News zum Game ? Ist ganz schön ruhig geworden. Mich würde mal interessieren was die machen mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Galford (21. August 2012)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar News zum Game ? Ist ganz schön ruhig geworden. Mich würde mal interessieren was die machen mit dem Spiel.


 
Im Steam Forum hat jemand behauptet, da man das Spiel seit einiger Zeit in den USA als Download kaufen könne. Halte ich allerdings für eher fragwürdig, da er sich das Spiel selbst nicht gekauft hat, und er wohl auch gar nicht prüfen kann, ob man das Spiel wirklich bereits spielen kann, oder ob es nicht einfach nur einer Vorbestellung der Downloadversion darstellt. Da nützt es auch nichts wenn er behauptet es sei "live". Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde man das Spiel sicherlich schon bei div. illegalen Seiten finden - aber danach hab ich selbst nicht gesucht.

Laut Amazon ist jedenfalls der aktuelle Releasetermin für die PC Version in Dt. der 12. September. Ein anderer Händler listet den 6. September. 

Sonst habe ich auch nichts weiter mitbekommen.


----------



## Own3r (21. August 2012)

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was die da an dem Spiel machen. Es wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob das Spiel überhaupt noch erscheint.


----------



## modmate (11. September 2012)

Aktueller releasetermin laut amazon ist jetzt der 31 oktober...WTF?


----------



## steffen0278 (11. September 2012)

Ich denke morgen sollte das rauskommen. Also doch erst zu Weihnachten. Denkt an meine Worte


----------



## rolli (11. September 2012)

Hoffentlich Weihnachten 2012. 

Solangs nicht so viel Zeit braucht wie der Duke, ist es doch ganz ok...


----------



## Galford (17. September 2012)

Der Preis ist bei Amazon inzwischen auf 19,99 Euro abgesackt. 

Was soll man jetzt von dem Preis und all den Terminverschiebungen halten? 

Ich habe eigentlich keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel - selbst für gerade 20 Euro muss ich noch heftig überlegen, ob ich es überhaupt will. Lädt man das Legends DLC für Shift 2 runter, hat man auch in Shift 2 fast alle Strecken die es bei Ferrari Racing Legends gibt. Nur Ferrari gibt es in Shift 2 natürlich (offiziell) nicht.


----------



## rolli (17. September 2012)

Abwarten, Weihnachten wissen wir (hoffentlich) mehr...

Ich finde es natürlich schade für die Entwickler, weil dass die auch richtig gute Spiele hinbekommen, wissen wir ja eigentlich.


----------



## Own3r (18. September 2012)

Ich denke SMS wird sich nicht mehr so auf das Spiel fixieren, da sie im Moment mit Hochtouren an Project CARS arbeiten. 
Es heißt also noch laaange warten.


----------



## Galford (30. Oktober 2012)

Ob das Spiel eingestellt wurde?



			
				Amazon.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der folgende Titel ist leider nicht lieferbar:
> 
> "Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends"
> 
> Dieser Artikel musste nun endgültig aus Ihrer Bestellung gestrichen werden.


----------



## Own3r (30. Oktober 2012)

Es scheint so. Schade, dass es so weit kommen musste, aber wenn das Spiel nicht für den PC rauskommen soll, kann man nichts machen. Die angegebenen technischen Probleme, die den Release verzögert haben, sind wahrscheinlich nur eine Ausrede gewesen.


----------



## rolli (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist echt ne Katastrophe.
Vor allem für den Ruf des Entwicklerstudios.

Aber im Zweifel hat's eh der Publisher verbockt. 

Ich hätte es gerne gespielt...


----------



## steffen0278 (1. November 2012)

Hab mich auch drauf gefreut. Schade.


----------



## Galford (2. November 2012)

Drüben beim WMD Portal hat jemand folgenden Link gepostet:
Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends: Bigben besttigt das Aus der PC Version - Verffentlichung fr PC komplett eingestellt | games.reveur.de - all about racing games

Dann ist es also offiziell und das Spiel erscheint nicht mehr für den PC.


----------



## rolli (2. November 2012)

Aber deswegen kommt mir keine Konsole ins Haus.

Hätten die sich mal nen gescheiten Publisher gesucht...

Sowas hab ich ja noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## rolli (19. Dezember 2012)

So, das Spiel ist ja nun doch erschienen und nach ein paar hundert Testkilometern mit dem Logitech G25 bin ich recht angetan.

Trotz AMD-Karte gibt's bei mir keine extremen Grafikfehler.
Einmal ist bei mir der Himmel verschwunden, aber sonst geht's recht gut.
Man sieht einige ganz mies aufgelöste Texturen und schlechte LODs (Aufploppen von Objekten).

Es ist offensichtlich die Engine aus SHIFT 2 Unleashed, aber halt ohne Feinarbeit.

Am schlimmsten finde ich, dass das Spiel hin und wieder jegliche Eingabe verweigert und anschließend abstürzt.
Wenns gleich zu Beginn des Rennens passiert, machts nix. Einfach neu starten und gut.
Aber wenn es nach dem Rennen passiert, darf man das Ganze nochmal fahren. 

Für den Preis ist es nicht verkehrt.

Noch jemand zugeschlagen?


----------



## kaepernickus (19. Dezember 2012)

rolli schrieb:


> Hätten die sich mal nen gescheiten Publisher gesucht...



Nur so nebenbei, das Spiel war eine Auftragsarbeit von dem Publisher. Wenn der Publisher alle Rechte hält und einen Entwicklungsauftrag vergibt kann man sich schlecht "einen gescheiten Publisher" suchen. 



rolli schrieb:


> Noch jemand zugeschlagen?


 
Werde es mir wohl mal bei einem Steam-Deal unter 10 Euro holen. Schon wegen der alten Ferraris.


----------



## rolli (20. Dezember 2012)

Oh ja, die Oldtimer sind einfach der Hammer.

Die neuen Ferraris sind eh alle so ähnlich...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Dezember 2012)

rolli schrieb:


> Die neuen Ferraris sind eh alle so ähnlich...


  Kauf' Dir die aktuelle Ausgabe der AutoBild SportsCars mit dem Ferrari-Special. Lesen _kann_ (weiter-)*bild*en.


----------



## rolli (22. Dezember 2012)

War ja nur Spaß. 

Ich steh halt mehr auf die Rennsemmeln aus Zuffenhausen. 

Deswegen kanns ja trotzdem Spaß machen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

rolli schrieb:


> War ja nur Spaß.


 Hast ja mein '  ' gesehen, wa?!


----------



## Dorfbäcker (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Rolli,
Habe mir auch das Spiel gekauft und finde es besser als in der Presse dargestellt. Die Grafik könnte natürlich besser sein. Die grossen Bugs wie bei Youtube kommen bei mir nur, wenn ich FXAA im Spiel eingestellt habe.
Ich habe jetzt in  Full HD alles auf max und im Treiber SSAA aktiviert. Nun läuft es richtig gut.
Fahre noch Kampagne zuende. Dann bin ich als Rennsemmelchris online unterwegs.


----------



## rolli (26. Dezember 2012)

@Dorfbäcker

Schön, dass sich noch ein Liebhaber gefunden hat. 
Das Spiel ist bei Weitem nicht so schlecht wie "man" so sagt.

Schade, dass ich momentan kaum Zeit zum Spielen habe.
Insofern wird man mich in nächster Zeit nicht online beim Fahren antreffen.

Aber viel Spaß euch beim Racen!


----------



## ShrinkField (28. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es noch keine Mods für das Spiel ?

Die Lenkung finde ich jetzt mit meinen Momo Racing Wheel etwas schwammig.., fühlt sich so an als ob die Hinterachse beim Einlenken, mitlenkt..,das Auto dreht sich dann so komisch in die Kurve...da kann man nicht so richtig vertrauen finden leider..


----------



## Dorfbäcker (28. Dezember 2012)

@*ShrinkField*
*Das Fahrverhalten entspricht etwa dem von Shift. Starkes Übersteuern ist bei diesen Spielen normal. Bei Shift gab es Mods, die ein etwas realistischeres Fahrverhalten brachten. Habe aber noch keine Mod für
das Ferrari Spiel gefunden. Leider lassen sich die Autos auch nicht im Setup verstellen. Ich spiele mit X-Box Controller und komme aber ganz gut klar und es macht Spass die alten Kisten zu Fahren.
Ist halt ein Arcadespiel. Am krassesten ist das Fahrverhalten des F312 aus den 50er. Der fährt wie ein Lancer Evo auf Schotter. Völlig absurd mit einem F1 Auto jede Kurve voll quer zu fahren, Spass macht es
aber trotzdem.
*


----------



## ShrinkField (28. Dezember 2012)

Spass macht es ja, dachte da kann man nochwas machen, shift 2 hab ich nie gespielt, danke Dorfbäcker, für die Aufklärung!


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds geil die Kisten schön quer durch die Kurven zu treiben. Wenn mann es erstmal raus hat (hab G25) zieht man schöne Spuren hinter sich. Stark einlanken, vollgas, Lenkung etwas aufmachen und den Rest mit Gas und Gegenlenken dosieren. Voll geil.
Graphisch ist es doch auch nicht schlecht. Selbst mit meiner GTX285 und E8600 auf alles hoch spielbar.

Aber leider fehlt die Abwechslung der Gegner. Ja ich weis, alles Ferrari (heist ja auch Ferrari Racing...) aber etwas Abwechslung wäre doch schön.


----------



## KatanaxXx (2. Januar 2013)

Wird das Spiel den täglich online gespielt, oder findet man kaum Leute im Public Game?



mfg


----------



## meckswell (20. August 2013)

Es is die Woch im Angebot bei Steam, hab auch zugeschlagen. Die ersten Rennen gefahren, die alten Kisten machen echt Spass.


----------



## Galford (29. November 2013)

Für Leute die es noch nicht haben:
Im Moment ist das Spiel bei Steam, während dem Herbst-Sale, um 80% reduziert, und kostet nur noch 3,79 Euro. Zwar ist es kein Daily-Deal oder Flash Sale, aber wenn es um 80 % reduziert ist, wird wohl kaum mehr gehen. Wer tatsächlich glaubt, dass es noch -90% gibt, kann noch bis zum 3. Dezember (dem Ende des Herbst-Sales) warten.
*ACHTUNG: Das Spiel hat Games for Windows LiVE*

Ob das bei so einem Spiel (gab ja ein riesen Hick-Hack um die PC-Version) noch rausgepatcht wird?


EDIT:
Ich rede vom Autumn-Sale für die Nordhalbkugel bzw. Frühlingsale für die andere Hälfte der Welt. *Kalendarischer Winteranfang* auf der Nordhalbkugel ist der *21. Dezember 2013*. Der meteorologischer Winteranfang am 1. Dez - zugegeben da läuft der Sale noch.

Was an Weihnachten im Sale ist, wird man sehen. Wer warten will, kann es ja tun.


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2013)

Nein, bis zum Ende des Winter Sale.
Die Preise dort werden die gleichen sein und dort kann es auch im Sale landen.


----------

